# SIRIUS Satellite Radio Expands Lineup of Talk Programming



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

With New Conservative Channel, SIRIUS Patriot

SIRIUS Talk Radio Lineup Now Features Two Left-Liberal Channels and Two Right-Conservative Channels

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/040707/nyw031_1.html


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> 2pm-5pm -- Cam & Company from NRA News


I can't wait...


----------

